
Meet 'Sirius' Martti, Satoshi's First Contributor to Bitcoin, Next Week in SF - marknadal
Without Martti &#x27;Sirius&#x27; Malmi, Bitcoin may never have gotten off the ground - according to The Verge, Business Insider, Reddit, and the git history itself.<p>While usually a quiet, lone wolf out in Finland, Martti has joined the decentralized Open Source project GUN, which is ranked* #2 in Blockchain technologies. We have flown him out to the Bay Area for a visit, meet with developers and the Bitcoin and Ethereum communities.<p>Come hear the inside story of how Satoshi came to trust him with the Bitcoin domains, how he ran the bitcointalk forums, built the GUI that made Bitcoin usable by non-programmers, wrote some of the earliest C++ code, and even performed the very first Bitcoin to USD exchange in history - approximately 5K BTC for $5 via PayPal.<p>If you are in the Bay Area and can come in person to SF, please RSVP at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;events&#x2F;159991728160665&#x2F; .<p>For everybody else, please give us a shout if you want us to do a livestream so we know to prioritize it.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theverge.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;6&#x2F;10&#x2F;8751933&#x2F;the-shy-college-student-who-helped-build-bitcoin-into-a-global
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businessinsider.com&#x2F;bitcoins-martti-malmi-not-worried-about-liberty-reserve-2013-5
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Bitcoin&#x2F;comments&#x2F;39azff&#x2F;martti_malmi_basically_for_the_first_year_2009_i&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcoin.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;71085&#x2F;why-does-the-beginning-of-git-log-for-the-bitcoin-source-on-github-say-sirius
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;topics&#x2F;blockchain
======
andirk
Periscope the whole thing, no matter how long. I'm sure it will be insightful
beginning to end. I will try to be there. I suggest reaching out to the
Bitcoin Meetup guys. We meet up at El Rio once a month
[https://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-Bitcoin-
Social/](https://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-Bitcoin-Social/)

